# Camera paranoia?



## strato (Aug 31, 2010)

At first I didn't think seriously about this, but I'm getting a little worried about it. Sometimes I think there are hidden cameras watching me at various places. For instance at home, when I go into a room, a thought always comes up that there might be a camera hidden which is bizarre. Even at public places. I know it's ridiculous, but what scares me is why am I having these thoughts?


----------



## miseryxparade (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know why, but i can tell you that you're not alone. I also am very paranoid, thinking that there are hidden camera's watching me. Especially in my bedroom, where i spend most of my time. And if there is a camera, i must have it blocked. For example, my laptop has a built-in webcam, I keep duct tape over it at all times. I've never told anyone about this, because i'm afraid that they will just think i'm crazy or something. I tend to isolate myself from most everyone.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

some advice then....Dont come to the UK for a holiday, there are CCTV / traffic cameras EVERYWHERE.......apparently a person here going about their everyday buisiness out in city / shopping centres / driving may be caught of camera several hundreds of times everyday.......
We are apparently the most watched place in Europe.


----------



## miseryxparade (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh jeez, how can you stand that? I think I'd have a heart attack or something


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Its called Paranoid Schizo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, I dont have this camera paranoa thing ,i was just stating what I'd heard.

I think its worse if you are in a city, due to the higher /denser population so there are more cameras, but there are cameras( like little black sphere things in the ceilings of ) trains, buses, offices, shops and CCTV cameras on walls on buildings, hidden speed cameras in bushes and in trees on motorways etc.....

I dont care if im being seen by all these cameras, its there for our own safety in a sense, and I am not spending time creeping about trying to hide something anyway..........


----------



## borntosuffer (Feb 7, 2009)

your hallucinating


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

spartan7 said:


> Its called Paranoid Schizo


Maybe, maybe not. At one point in my life I felt like I was being watched when I was at home alone. I then realized this was just my own brain fearing that 'somehow' I was being judged.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

borntosuffer said:


> your hallucinating


that's not hallucinating. the op isn't actually seeing cameras. more on the line of paranoia


----------



## elektrogeist (Oct 12, 2011)

I used to feel this way, and sometimes I still feel like I'm being watched. OP, have you been using drugs? Have you been drinking? If the answer is yes, maybe take a break for a while. Substances tend to bring out people's mental quirks imo.


----------



## toukakouka (Jan 11, 2015)

miseryxparade said:


> I don't know why, but i can tell you that you're not alone. I also am very paranoid, thinking that there are hidden camera's watching me. Especially in my bedroom, where i spend most of my time. And if there is a camera, i must have it blocked. For example, my laptop has a built-in webcam, I keep duct tape over it at all times. I've never told anyone about this, because i'm afraid that they will just think i'm crazy or something. I tend to isolate myself from most everyone.


You are my paranoia twin. I taped up the camera on my laptop, as well. I usually just block the front camera on my phone using my finger.
I described this camera fear, as well as a fear of my mind being read on Yahoo Answers last night, asking what might possibly be wrong, although I knew OCD was a very possible factor.
I thought maybe you might like to know or something. The answer seems legit enough to me, I suppose.

"I'm no psychologist or psychiatrist, but I've heard of these sorts of thoughts as obsessions by OCD sufferers. I remember reading about a person who was so afraid that she might have hit someone with her car without noticing, that she would go back over her route again and again to look for someone on the side of the road. And I also read about a person who would be reading and would come on a "bad" word like death, and would believe he had to read on until he found a "good" word like life to counteract it. He would be stuck, reading on and on, trying to find enough of the right words so he could stop. "


----------



## projectfear22 (Oct 19, 2014)

Huh I don't know whats making you think like that but just remind yourself that everyone gets a bad picture and that you can laugh at yourself as well that could calm you


----------



## Joey315 (Dec 18, 2014)

I also feel somewhat paranoid about hidden cameras in rooms or people watching me through my windows. I'm almost positive that, for me, it is all due to my SA. Since I don't feel comfortable having people watch what I'm doing in public and with SA constantly being on my mind it only makes sense that my brain would f*** me over while I'm at home too. I hate my brain.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

strato said:


> At first I didn't think seriously about this, but I'm getting a little worried about it. Sometimes I think there are hidden cameras watching me at various places. For instance at home, when I go into a room, a thought always comes up that there might be a camera hidden which is bizarre. Even at public places. I know it's ridiculous, but what scares me is why am I having these thoughts?





miseryxparade said:


> I don't know why, but i can tell you that you're not alone. I also am very paranoid, thinking that there are hidden camera's watching me. Especially in my bedroom, where i spend most of my time. And if there is a camera, i must have it blocked. For example, my laptop has a built-in webcam, I keep duct tape over it at all times. I've never told anyone about this, because i'm afraid that they will just think i'm crazy or something. I tend to isolate myself from most everyone.


Why is this ? Why someone is going to be watching you. It's like you are affraid that your computer gets hacked. Hackers have more important things to do than hacking regular people.

So, nobody is watching you.


----------



## miserablecow (Feb 28, 2013)

spartan7 said:


> Its called Paranoid Schizo


Just because someone is experiencing paranoia doesn't mean its paranoid schizophrenia. 
I suffer from psychosis and I don't have schizophrenia.

Anyway, you're not alone about thinking that. Always fee there are cameras in my home, including my bedroom


----------



## Star dust (Jan 14, 2015)

I feel the same, I feel like people are spying on me through the window, and webcam and also random camera's. Especially when I go into a public bathroom, I feel like a camera is hidden somewhere. lol


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i'm glad that i'm not the only one. i don't really think i have much to hide, but i'm quite secretive and my housemates might get curious ._.


----------



## David0603 (Oct 13, 2014)

oh man I have this I do also cover the laptop camera and my phone camera. Brace yourself for this, one time I was in public and a bunch of teenage idiots made the mistake of walking past me and I seen one pulling out his phone I turned around heard the snap of the camera they laughed with this **** grin I then grabbed his phone and chucked it across the store. I then got in his face and said do something about it. They were only 16 or 17ish but I don't play, they acted hard for a sec then walked away it only slid on the ground so I doubt i broke it. I got out of there before they called the cops I was kinda embarrassed im a peaceful guy im just a little ocd when it comes to my picture being taken. Now when my dad tried to take pictures of me drunk I did chuck that against the wall and into pieces good thing is he had insurance phewwww :sus


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

sajs said:


> Hackers have more important things to do than hacking regular people.
> 
> So, nobody is watching you.


*This.*


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

If someone is taking selfie and the back of the camera is pointing at me I freak a little. Usually call who ever out and make them show me there gallery but normally I can tell if they took my picture or not by there reaction.


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah I sometimes wonder if there's hidden camera's or someone watching me through the webcam on my laptop.


----------



## Tzili (Mar 12, 2018)

I feel the same way. I'm always scared there's some camera watching me. My boyfriend has started leaving his things here and I have to put them in a place where they cant see me in case he put a hidden camera in his things. When I pick up my car after taking it to a mechanic I feel like I have to sit in silence and be perfectly normal in case they put one in my car and are watching and judging me.


----------

